# Early Dr. Pepper bottle?



## Bernie19 (Dec 26, 2020)

New to all this, but here goes..  been digging for a lil over a year.  Dug this one up a couple months ago.  I am having a hard time finding info about it.  Large "A" on the bottom.. yes, it does appear to be double struck with an "A" .  How is that possible?  Intentional? Or maybe a deficiency with the mold.   Mold seam on both sides and it appears to terminate about 1/2 inch from the lip.  The most interesting thing is the embossing.   "Registered" is on one side of it.  Is this a pre thief Dr. Pepper ? And what is the date range? Any idea of value?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 26, 2020)

what makes you think it is even a DR. Pepper Bottle?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

I looked on a website called Glass Bottle Marks and the only manufacturer I could find for and "A in a circle" makers mark is Armstrong, which used the mark from 1938-1969. That being said, I can certainly say this ISN'T Armstrong and much older. Matches the style of a local slug plate I have which is a 1900-1910-ish bottle. I don't know much about Dr. Pepper bottles specifically so I am having trouble making connections between this one and the company though. All I can say is it looks like a turn of the twentieth century early generation crown top.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 26, 2020)

logan.the.collector said:


> I looked on a website called Glass Bottle Marks and the only manufacturer I could find for and "A in a circle" makers mark is Armstrong, which used the mark from 1938-1969. That being said, I can certainly say this ISN'T Armstrong and much older. Matches the style of a local slug plate I have which is a 1900-1910-ish bottle. I don't know much about Dr. Pepper bottles specifically so I am having trouble making connections between this one and the company though. All I can say is it looks like a turn of the twentieth century early generation crown top.


The large letters on the base of soda bottles indicate the bottler, not the glass manufacturer.  I believe it was a way to quickly check to see if you had anyone else's bottles in your supply.  
I'm not seeing the connection to Dr. Pepper with this bottle either.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> The large letters on the base of soda bottles indicate the bottler, not the glass manufacturer.  I believe it was a way to quickly check to see if you had anyone else's bottles in your supply.
> I'm not seeing the connection to Dr. Pepper with this bottle either.


Ah. That makes more sense. I was a little confused because some of my sodas have the manufacturers on the base. Reed Glass Co out of Rochester is notorious for that at least on a lot of Upstate NY bottles.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 26, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> what makes you think it is even a DR. Pepper Bottle?


Great question.  Long answer is this: I was fortunate enough today to dig a thief Dr Pepper bottle today.  Amazing and beautiful bottle! The thief DP has an A on the bottom and the same registered embossing.    Same spot same coloring,  very similar bottles.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 27, 2020)

The A in the circle may represent the Circle A Corporation of America. Circle A was bottling Dr. Pepper, at least locally here in St. Louis in the 1920's.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 27, 2020)

Bernie19, your bottle may have been a ginger ale bottle from the 1920's, hard to say. Circle A also advertised for ginger ale.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2020)

Do you have more pics of that other thief DR. Pepper?


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 27, 2020)

Artesian Manufacturing and Bottling Company Waco Tx. would be my guess as far as what the circle A on the bottom is for. Same one is on the bottom of my Artesian Manufacturing and Bottling Dr Pepper King of Beverages Waco Tx bottle.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 27, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> The A in the circle may represent the Circle A Corporation of America. Circle A was bottling Dr. Pepper, at least locally here in St. Louis in the 1920's.
> 
> View attachment 215993


Thanks!


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Do you have more pics of that other thief DR. Pepper?


Sure thing.  I thought it was a slick soda before I got it all the way out.  I was very surprised to see the embossing on it to say the least.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2020)

OH, OK, Now I see why you thought it may be one. Cool Bottle.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> OH, OK, Now I see why you thought it may be one. Cool Bottle.


Thanks! The "registered" embossing is in same spot on both bottles, same color, close to the same shape and size.  And same mark on the bottom.  I'm trying to figure this "registered" bottle out!!  Thanks for everyones help, I have some good leads.


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bernie19 said:


> Thanks! The "registered" embossing is in same spot on both bottles, same color, close to the same shape and size.  And same mark on the bottom.  I'm trying to figure this "registered" bottle out!!  Thanks for everyones help, I have some good leads.


Could possibly be like a transitional bottle that took a paper label they used until they got the embossed Dr. Pepper King of Beverages bottles ?


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

If the information on this website is accurate, it addresses the bottle in question. I'm also pasting the bottle chronology from the site - which says it is from a Dr. Pepper book.

Texas, The Lone Star State: “King of Beverages” (Dr. Pepper slogan) (barrypopik.com)

CHRONOLOGY OF DR PEPPER BOTTLES STARTING IN 1891, TAKEN FROM THE DR PEPPER BOTTLE & PRICE GUIDE BOOK

#1, 1890’s Blob Top, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas
#2, 1890’s, Twitchell, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas, wide mouth, mid 1890’s
#3, 1890’s Baltimore Loop, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas, some folks call this a small mouth Twitchell.
#4, 1897, Crown Top, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co., “Registered” embossed on Shoulder, has A on bottom.
#5, 1897, Crown Top, Pre Thief, only has registered on shoulder, paper label, has “A” on bottom.
#6, 1900-1904 Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Waco , Texas, Only.
#7 1902-1904, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Waco, Texas, ( has Monterey on heel ) Probably held Monterey Lemonade.
#8 1903-1905, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Waco and St .Louis. First bottle outside of Waco, Tx.
#9, 1903-1905, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, St. Louis, Mo. American Mineral Water Co. (Dr Pepper in script) First bottle to have Dr Pepper embossed on it.
#10 1903-1906, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, St. Louis, Mo. American Mineral Water. Has an “A” and under the A has 1906 on bottom. ( Extremely Rare ) Only bottle with a date
#11, 1903-1905, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Kansas City, has Dr. on bottom.
#11A, 1900 Bowling pin bottle, crown top. Artesian M.F.G. Waco, Texas ( Rare )( Circle A )
#11B 1903 Bowling pin bottle, crown top, Artesian M.F.G. St. Louis, Mo.(Rare)( Circle A )
#11C 1903, Crown Top, Return To Artesian Mfg. & Bottling Co. Waco, Texas and St. Louis, Mo. Extremely tall bottle
#12, 1905-1920, Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Waco, REGISTERED on shoulder
#13, 1905-1920, Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Dallas, REGISTERED on shoulder, has big “D” on bottom instead of an “A”
#13A 1905-1925 Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Waco, Marked 8 oz. On base. First bottle not to have REGISTERED on shoulder. Also first bottle to have Stylized style Lettering (Extremely Rare)
#14, 1924-1925, Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Stylized Style Lettering, King of Beverage in Banner, ( 7 oz. On base ) Green or Blue Color, ( Machine Made)
#14A 1924-1925, Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Stylized Style Lettering, King of Beverage in Banner, ( 7 oz. On base ) Clear Color, Does not have Artesian Mfg. Bot. Co. on base, only has Waco on base. First to have Dr Pepper in block letters on bottom.  (Machine Made)

#15, DOWN PERIOD FROM 1925-1926.

#16, 1927, EMERGED & REORGANIZED IN 1927 WITH NEW LOGO, “Good For Life”

#16A, 1927 Crown Top, Good for life, no clock dial on back, has 6 ½ oz on base about 2” from bottom on base, has Dr Pepper on bottom, ( RARE )
#16B 1927 Crown Top, Good for Life, has clock dial on back, has 6 ½ oz on base
about 2” from bottom on base, has Dr Pepper on bottom. ( RARE )
#17, 1927-1934, Crown Top, Good For Life, 6 1/2 oz., all “EMBOSSED” “RAISED LETTERS” with town name on base, Dr .Pepper EMBOSSED on very bottom either in script or block letters.
#18 1934-5, Crown Top, Transition bottle, from EMBOSSED to DEBOSSED, 6 1/2 oz. “Debossed” Dr Pepper, same as all “DEBOSSED” bottles, but has Dr Pepper in script on bottom. ( RARE )


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> If the information on this website is accurate, it addresses the bottle in question. I'm also pasting the bottle chronology from the site - which says it is from a Dr. Pepper book.
> 
> Texas, The Lone Star State: “King of Beverages” (Dr. Pepper slogan) (barrypopik.com)
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the knowledge!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bernie19 said:


> Wow, thanks for the knowledge,and the research.  Much appreciated!


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Bernie19

You're welcome - It gets even better. Check out this photo from the Dr. Pepper museum in Waco, Texas. The bottle on the left sure looks like your bottle. Especially notice what it says about it in the first column.  If your bottle is the same and was produced in 1897, then I'd say you have an extremely rare bottle - museum quality.  By the way, other than the "Registered" on the shoulder and the "A" on the base, is there any other embossing on the bottle? Look close on the heel for any symbols, numbers, or letters. If it is marked, we might be able to determine more about it.  I'm currently looking for the proper paper label that went with that particular bottle, and will be back when I find it. 

Bob

Double-click on photo for a closer look


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Based on what I'm learning about early Circle-A bottles that were produced in Waco, Texas, this 1901 Ad depicts a later bottle, and not the one in question. Compare the attached paper label to the one depicted in the 1901 Ad.  I'm thinking the paper label that went with the bottle in question was a different paper label - which I am still looking for.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's a possible contender for the Circle-A paper label - but not certain and still looking


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Bernie19
> 
> You're welcome - It gets even better. Check out this photo from the Dr. Pepper museum in Waco, Texas. The bottle on the left sure looks like your bottle. Especially notice what it says about it in the first column.  If your bottle is the same and was produced in 1897, then I'd say you have an extremely rare bottle - museum quality.  By the way, other than the "Registered" on the shoulder and the "A" on the base, is there any other embossing on the bottle? Look close on the heel for any symbols, numbers, or letters. If it is marked, we might be able to determine more about it.  I'm currently looking for the proper paper label that went with that particular bottle, and will be back when I find it.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you.   I really didn't think too much about this bottle before this.  I did not even notice the embossing until I cleaned it.  Unfortunately the bottle is not with me now so I am unable to look closely for other marks or embossing.  In the original pic of this post of the base, it does appear to have a -75- on the bottom edge.  Could be scratches or handling marks.  I'm attaching another pic of the base.  The alleged -75- is less visible in this pic tho.  It does appear to have a double stamped -A- on the bottom that is more apparent in this pic.  I'm not sure if that means anything tho.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Based on what I'm learning about early Circle-A bottles that were produced in Waco, Texas, this 1901 Ad depicts a later bottle, and not the one in question. Compare the attached paper label to the one depicted in the 1901 Ad.  I'm thinking the paper label that went with the bottle in question was a different paper label - which I am still looking for.
> 
> View attachment 216173
> 
> View attachment 216176


Does appear to be the same label!


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Here's a possible contender for the Circle-A paper label - but not certain and still looking
> 
> View attachment 216188


The label on the left may be the thief DP bottle.  There is a repro thief DP on ebay with a similiar label.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks, Bernie

I see the double-stamped A but not the 75.  If the bottle is from the 1800s, it will be hand-blown and not machine made. The best way to tell is by examining the mold seams that are on the sides of the bottle.  If the seam disappears on the neck area then it was probably made before circa 1905. After it is determined if the bottle was hand-blown (BIM) or machine made, I will tell you about the double-stamped A


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Thanks, Bernie
> 
> I see the double-stamped A but not the 75.  If the bottle is from the 1800s, it will be hand-blown and not machine made. The best way to tell is by examining the mold seams that are on the sides of the bottle.  If the seam disappears on the neck area then it was probably made before circa 1905. After it is determined if the bottle was hand-blown (BIM) or machine made, I will tell you about the double-stamped A
> 
> View attachment 216192


Mold seams on both sides of the bottle and they appear to terminate about 1/2 inch from the lip. I'm attaching a pic of the 75 I think I see.  I think it's a stretch on my part tho.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks, again - The 75 is a little iffy and not sure what to make of it.  If its embossed it should stick out a little. But whatever it is, its probably not going to help us all that much. The good news is that the bottle was likely hand-blown and/or Blown in a Mold (BIM). The attached illustration is an example of a non-machine hand mold. Notice the round plate at the bottom. Those plates were interchangeable depending on what the bottler wanted - which on your bottle is a large A that was likely for Circle-A.  What most likely caused the double-stamping is that when the molten glass first touched the base plate it made a premature impression before the "gob" had settled in place.  After the gob settled it left the stronger embossing that we see. Double-stamping is not uncommon and could also occur on machine made bottles. I'm still looking for the appropriate paper label, but its starting to look as if they are even rarer than the bottle itself.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Thanks, again - The 75 is a little iffy and not sure what to make of it.  If its embossed it should stick out a little. But whatever it is, its probably not going to help us all that much. The good news is that the bottle was likely hand-blown and/or Blown in a Mold (BIM). The attached illustration is an example of a non-machine hand mold. Notice the round plate at the bottom. Those plates were interchangeable depending on what the bottler wanted - which on your bottle is a large A that was likely for Circle-A.  What most likely caused the double-stamping is that when the molten glass first touched the base plate it made a premature impression before the "gob" had settled in place.  After the gob settled it left the stronger embossing that we see. Double-stamping is not uncommon and could also occur on machine made bottles. I'm still looking for the appropriate paper label, but its starting to look as if they are even rarer than the bottle itself.
> 
> View attachment 216195


Lol, paper label is a ghost I guess!! Thank you for your help and assistance.   What do you think a price would be for this bottle?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2020)

The Circle A label Bob posted would most likely date to around 1912 or 13 & after. Interesting Bottle. Looks like #5 on Bobs list. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's another label I found - but I'm not sure about it either - can't find any specifics about it  ???


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Bernie 

If it can be determined with absolute certainty that your bottle is in fact a Circle-A bottle from Waco, Texas and related to Dr. Pepper, that would certainly influence the value.  Of course, the condition is not that great, but that can't be helped unless you have it tumbled by an expert - which can be risky. Assuming it is a 1890s Circle-A bottle from Waco, in its present condition I would guess its current value at about $75 - maybe more to the right collector who just has to have it.  However, I think the first thing you need to do is establish the pedigree, and then go from there.  I'll help with that the best I can. But it will likely require more research and/or finding someone who knows for certain about such a bottle - which I don't. That is, unless one of the books in my library has something about it - which I will check the first chance I get.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2020)

Could this same bottle have used a DR. Pepper or Artesian label or a Circle A label?


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Bernie
> 
> If it can be determined with absolute certainty that your bottle is in fact a Circle-A bottle from Waco, Texas and related to Dr. Pepper, that would certainly influence the value.  Of course, the condition is not that great, but that can't be helped unless you have it tumbled by an expert - which can be risky. Assuming it is a 1890s Circle-A bottle from Waco, in its present condition I would guess its current value at about $75 - maybe more to the right collector who just has to have it.  However, I think the first thing you need to do is establish the pedigree, and then go from there.  I'll help with that the best I can. But it will likely require more research and/or finding someone who knows for certain about such a bottle - which I don't. That is, unless one of the books in my library has something about it - which I will check the first chance I get.


Thank you for your perseverance!  I'm 2 hours from Waco and the museum, when all is normal (or close to it) a trip to the museum is in order!


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

hemi - Although I am not certain, I believe the bottle could have used both labels - Dr. Pepper and Circle-A.  By the way, in one of my Dr. Pepper books there is an Ad for Circle-A during the Spanish American War and depicts a bottle with a paper label. The Ad also depicts two men in military uniforms. Its easy to date because the Spanish American War took place in 1898. I will scan the Ad tomorrow and post it.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

P.S. 

Another thing that needs to be determined is if the A stands for "Artesian" or for "Circle-A"  - I have seen early Circle-A bottles that are embossed with the actual words "Circle"  (Large A) "Brand" - and I believe it also has "Waco, Texas" embossed on the base.  There is one currently on eBay - but lousy photos. Check it out ...

CIRCA 1900 CIRCLE A BRAND GINGER ALE BOTTLE WACO TX | eBay


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2020)

I've had this Ad saved on my computer for awhile. not sure of the year? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2020)

Cool Ad

Based on some additional information I have seen it appears that Circle-A Ginger Ale was first produced in Waco in 1884 - which was before Dr. Pepper was invented. Some of the same articles state that the Artesian Manufacturing and Bottling Co. was established in 1891.  If Circle-A Ginger Ale was established in 1884, they must have used a Hutchinson bottle, or some type of blob-top bottle.  As we know, the Crown-top bottle wasn't invented until 1892. Hence, we know that Bernie's bottle can't be any earlier than 1892 - and hoping for Bernie's sake that its a 1897 to 1900 bottle.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find anything yet that will confirm a date for when the bottle was made.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Cool Ad
> 
> Based on some additional information I have seen it appears that Circle-A Ginger Ale was first produced in Waco in 1884 - which was before Dr. Pepper was invented. Some of the same articles state that the Artesian Manufacturing and Bottling Co. was established in 1891.  If Circle-A Ginger Ale was established in 1884, they must have used a Hutchinson bottle, or some type of blob-top bottle.  As we know, the Crown-top bottle wasn't invented until 1892. Hence, we know that Bernie's bottle can't be any earlier than 1892 - and hoping for Bernie's sake that its a 1897 to 1900 bottle.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find anything yet that will confirm a date for when the bottle was made.


The #5 bottle on the list looked exactly like it.  Hard to pin down these crown tops.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 31, 2020)

I realize this isn't very scientific, and the scale is off, but they sure look alike to me.  The word "Registered" seems to be in the same place on both bottles. I will be back later after I scan the Circle-A ad from 1898

Bernie - Is that a horizontal scratch or a seam on the Crown part of your bottle?  It might have been caused by a finishing tool?  I can't say for certain if the museum bottle also has it, but it would be something to look for if you pay them a visit.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 31, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> I realize this isn't very scientific, and the scale is off, but they sure look alike to me.  The word "Registered" seems to be in the same place on both bottles. I will be back later after I scan the Circle-A ad from 1898
> 
> Bernie - Is that a horizontal scratch or a seam on the Crown part of your bottle?  It might have been caused by a finishing tool?  I can't say for certain if the museum bottle also has it, but it would be something to look for if you pay them a visit.
> 
> View attachment 216232


They do look very, very similiar.  The horizontal scatches...   I dont have the bottle in my possession, and I only have a couple pics of it.  Horizontal scratches on the crown and the middle of the bottle.  Possibly from factory rollers when they refilled it? Very pronounced on the main body of it and  thinner scratches on the crown. I'm attaching one more pic I found of my wife holding it.  And it actually does appear the side seam goes all the way through the crown. (Upper right portion of the bottle)


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 31, 2020)

Hmm ... Very interesting.  I guess the next question is whether the seam goes all the way up and over the lip?  

1.  If over the lip - Almost certainly machine made - circa 1905 or later
2. If not over the lip - But half-way - Weird - I have never seen that feature on a Crown-top bottle ???
3. We also need to determine if the horizontal feature is a scratch or a seam?


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's the scanned ad from Jeffrey Rodengen's 1995 Dr Pepper / 7-Up book that depicts a Circle-A Ginger Ale paper label during the Spanish-American War in 1898.   Its obviously a different bottle - but tells us what type of paper label they used in 1898.  Notice the ad came from the Dr Pepper Museum.  The label in the ad is similar to the one I posted earlier - except for the Robert S Lazenby signature. 

The second attachment is a snippet from the Texas State Historical Association about Circle-A and the Spanish-American War, and can be viewed via this link.  

TSHA | Soft-Drink Industry (tshaonline.org) 

I found a bunch of bottle caps, but have no idea how to date them.

Have a Five "R" GRRRRREAT New Year's Eve/Day

Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2020)

This Artesian sez ABC on Bottom. LEON.


----------



## Bernie19 (Dec 31, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Here's the scanned ad from Jeffrey Rodengen's 1995 Dr Pepper / 7-Up book that depicts a Circle-A Ginger Ale paper label during the Spanish-American War in 1898.   Its obviously a different bottle - but tells us what type of paper label they used in 1898.  Notice the ad came from the Dr Pepper Museum.  The label in the ad is similar to the one I posted earlier - except for the Robert S Lazenby signature.
> 
> The second attachment is a snippet from the Texas State Historical Association about Circle-A and the Spanish-American War, and can be viewed via this link.
> 
> ...





SODABOB said:


> Here's the scanned ad from Jeffrey Rodengen's 1995 Dr Pepper / 7-Up book that depicts a Circle-A Ginger Ale paper label during the Spanish-American War in 1898.   Its obviously a different bottle - but tells us what type of paper label they used in 1898.  Notice the ad came from the Dr Pepper Museum.  The label in the ad is similar to the one I posted earlier - except for the Robert S Lazenby signature.
> 
> The second attachment is a snippet from the Texas State Historical Association about Circle-A and the Spanish-American War, and can be viewed via this link.
> 
> ...


You are certainly a wealth of knowledge,  thank you for all that you have done!! The link in extensive and an amazing source of info!  Happy New Year.  Might be a week or so until I can put my hands on the physical bottle.  I'll take detailed pics and DM you.


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 1, 2021)

For Leon:

Other than the ABC on the base is there other embossing on the bottle that identifies it as an Artesian? 

For Bernie:

Thanks - Looking forward to the photos - No hurry

Happy New Year to all

Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2021)

It's actually Artesia but has the same Registered on bottle?


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks, Leon 

The following is based on some brief research I did ...

1.  The Artesian Manufacturing & Bottling Co. was established in Waco, Texas in 1891 - Bottles marked with A. M. & B. C. - Large A on base

2.  The Artesia Bottling Company was established in Fort Worth, Texas in 1905 by Robert Lazenby - Large ABC on base

I wonder why it isn't included in the bottle chronology I posted earlier?  If the Fort Worth plant was started in 1905, that was around the same time the "Thief" bottle was introduced.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2021)

Since Lazenby & his Bottles are related to Dr. Pepper it seems his Bottles should of been included in your Previous list? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 1, 2021)

I agree - It should be on the list ... 

CHRONOLOGY OF DR PEPPER BOTTLES STARTING IN 1891, TAKEN FROM THE DR PEPPER BOTTLE & PRICE GUIDE BOOK

#1, 1890’s Blob Top, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas
#2, 1890’s, Twitchell, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas, wide mouth, mid 1890’s
#3, 1890’s Baltimore Loop, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas, some folks call this a small mouth Twitchell.
#4, 1897, Crown Top, Artesian M.F.G. & Bottling Co., “Registered” embossed on Shoulder, has A on bottom.
#5, 1897, Crown Top, Pre Thief, only has registered on shoulder, paper label, has “A” on bottom.
#6, 1900-1904 Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Waco , Texas, Only.
#7 1902-1904, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Waco, Texas, ( has Monterey on heel ) Probably held Monterey Lemonade.
#8 1903-1905, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Waco and St .Louis. First bottle outside of Waco, Tx.
#9, 1903-1905, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, St. Louis, Mo. American Mineral Water Co. (Dr Pepper in script) First bottle to have Dr Pepper embossed on it.
#10 1903-1906, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, St. Louis, Mo. American Mineral Water. Has an “A” and under the A has 1906 on bottom. ( Extremely Rare ) Only bottle with a date
#11, 1903-1905, Crown Top, Thief Bottle, Kansas City, has Dr. on bottom.
#11A, 1900 Bowling pin bottle, crown top. Artesian M.F.G. Waco, Texas ( Rare )( Circle A )
#11B 1903 Bowling pin bottle, crown top, Artesian M.F.G. St. Louis, Mo.(Rare)( Circle A )
#11C 1903, Crown Top, Return To Artesian Mfg. & Bottling Co. Waco, Texas and St. Louis, Mo. Extremely tall bottle
#12, 1905-1920, Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Waco, REGISTERED on shoulder
#13, 1905-1920, Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Dallas, REGISTERED on shoulder, has big “D” on bottom instead of an “A”
#13A 1905-1925 Crown Top, “King of Beverage”, Waco, Marked 8 oz. On base. First bottle not to have REGISTERED on shoulder. Also first bottle to have Stylized style Lettering (Extremely Rare)


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

SODABOB said:


> Here's a possible contender for the Circle-A paper label - but not certain and still looking
> 
> View attachment 216188


That's Nate the only ones that I've seen around here and my parts has been the 10 4 + 2 but they're not that old man's not that one looks older than mine would be for all I know I think it's a really neat piece especially with your description you have on there I think it's cool I like it


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2021)

HMMM.


----------

